# Sand Hill ATV



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.sandhillatv.com/

This place isnt really for mudders but I'd really like to do try it out sometime... A friend posted pics on her facebook from where they rode there this past weekend... looks like fun. Anyone ever ridden there? It's around Perk/Wiggins.... In Ms.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a nice looking pond to play in


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think you'd want to play in that one... It's probably an old mining pit, which means it's DEEP.


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I rode there several years ago when I lived in Picayune,,, From what I remember was not to bad (even on my old Honda 450es :aargh4 I would be game for a ride there!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! We will have to plan a ride there sometime. I got the brute set up right now, it would be perfect for down there


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I am close to a deal on a Rzr S,,, That would be perfect for the dunes!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------

